# Took some photos today, hope you like them:)



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2015)

shot 34, and got 4 out of the bunch Better than zip!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2015)

Love them, beautiful!   Better than the old days when you had to pay for a roll of film to be developed and wait days for it, to only see a couple worth saving.


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2015)

Lovely Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Love them, beautiful!   Better than the old days when you had to pay for a roll of film to be developed and wait days for it, to only see a couple worth saving.



Oh yeah, and I took these with my little, point-and-shoot.  I'm going to use it most of the time as i realize I only want to do it to have fun, and that the little one works better with my tremor.  It is easier to carry, and get ready


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bee said:


> Lovely Denise.



Thanks Bee  I also met a guy that has that daffodil in his yard, LOL!  He's not married, my age, and came out to talk to me.  Really nice man, so I met someone in the "flower" section, not the produce, LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2015)

Very pretty Denise...and a man to boot...lucky girl LOL... what point and shoot are you using?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 3, 2015)

Very colorful and beautiful flowers.  Thank you.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2015)

Denise - wow!  Those are gorgeous!  And daffodils already!  A great day for you.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2015)

nice photos , thanks!


----------



## Raven (Mar 3, 2015)

Beautiful flowers Denise, thank you for posting them so we can enjoy.
I am waiting for daffodils here but it will be a while yet.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 3, 2015)

Denise, these are just beautiful.  You really have a good eye for photography.  These are some of the best I've seen here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2015)

Holy Moly, thanks to each and every one of you  I just might have to take some more now, LOL!  I use a little Kodak EasyShare, C195.  Light as a feather.  I only use a couple of things for post-editing.  I resize, and sometimes crop, gamma, and contrast.  No artificial color on these, just the light wasn't real good, or I should say, it was a bit bright out when I went for my walk  Thanks again you guys


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you Snoopy  You tell doitmyself thank you for me too!!


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanking you too Jujube


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

Lovely Denise!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 4, 2015)

Gorgeous colours. It that what Spring looks like where you are?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Am and Dame

We get a lot of colours here in the Northwest Spring & Fall, usually very green in Winter due to the rains.  Summer can get pretty brown, and dry but not so on the coast, stays nice here mostly  We're having some Spring now, but the temps are still supposed to drop so I hope these, little early birds don't get frozen  It's another, nice day so I will try and walk another route to catch a few more shots  PS this photo is of the purple "stuff" behind my first photo, it looks better blurred, lol but it is colorful


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2015)

Tried "really" hard, drove around the area a bit, wanted to find more color  Well, practice, practice, practice


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

Gee, Denise, you sure have a way with your camera.  I love the contrast and the vivid colors.  They look very professional.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2015)

couple more:

View attachment 15374

View attachment 15375

View attachment 15376


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Gee, Denise, you sure have a way with your camera.  I love the contrast and the vivid colors.  They look very professional.



Thanks Cookie, some of these aren't real clear, as I am not steady with my hands.  I have a tripod, with a bigger camera, but don't like luggin it around, lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2015)

Great shots Denise, not much color here yet, still lots of snow, nothing blooming.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah, you guys will catch up though  Plus, the Oregon Coast is pretty moderate, no extreme weather.  I think it must be awesome to come out of a long, cold Winter and see all the buds.  I really prefer harder Winters, and long, hot Summers.  Makes me all the more excited when the changing seasons come along


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, but after the final thaw, wowee, and I want to see pics SB!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll do my best after the thaw, but my pics won't be as nice as yours.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2015)

don't bet on it, I just point and hold as still as I can and snap it.  My little camera has some sort of thing that when you push halfway on the shutter button, it grabs and hold the photo.  So unless I shake super bad at the time, it does the photo for me  Then, if there is too much light, I use my Gamma adjustment in Photoscape, and a bit of contrast to make it as clear as I can hugs, denise

I think I'll try the beach today, just 3 miles, might find some wildflowers, or hopefully, something besides flowers to shoot at


----------



## oldman (Mar 13, 2015)

Here are two pictures of my street that I live on taken just last week. This week it has been in the 50's and a lot of snow has melted.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

That's a nice looking neighborhood, Oldman,  our snow is pretty much gone, nothing but dregs and dirty streets.  Just hoping it will rain now to wash it all clean.


----------



## oldman (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks, Cookie. This is a very expensive and exclusive area, so, except for me, most of the people living here are full of themselves, if you know what I mean. I live in the older section. The part on top of the small incline in the second picture have homes selling in the seven digits. I'll take some better pix and show them to you. I need to move out of here. Too many uppity people for me. That little red car in the driveway belongs to one of my Granddaughters that I bought her for graduating high school last June, so she would have transportation to and from college. When she comes home she likes staying with my wife and me. 

After last week's 14 inches of snow, this week with it being in the 50's, most of our snow is also gone. It has been another bad winter. I have a home in Florida, but stay north for the winter. I do have a reason for the madness, believe it or not.  

Talk about going off topic, sorry!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 13, 2015)

Such rich, vibrant colors!


----------

